# Furries:  Down the Rabbit Hole



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 14, 2018)

Down the Rabbit Hole is a series hosted by channel on youtube ( www.youtube.com: Fredrik Knudsen ) that does breakdowns of little parts of pop culture, like well-known gamers and other bits of modern day lore.

And surprise surprise, they got to furries today.






And overall...I liked it.  It's not hugely in-depth and doesn't really call attention to many of the more well-known furry artists active right now.  But the history part of it had some details I hadn't even heard of.

Does it touch on the fandom's negative aspects?  Yeah, it covers some of the stuff like the iffy sex stuff, especially at early cons.  But it's a fairly objective look and doesn't really skew into slamming on anything.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 14, 2018)

It's definitely NOT what I'd show to someone curious about the fandom, but it's enlightening from an insider's perspective.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 14, 2018)

Doesn't look like much has changed.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 14, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Doesn't look like much has changed.


The porn has gotten a lot nicer.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 14, 2018)

If by nicer you mean more perverted, than yes, yes it has.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Doesn't look like much has changed.



One thing that jumped out to me was that even decades ago furries were saying 'things were different before'.  Seems like a motto that just keeps coming up.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 15, 2018)

I watched this vid today and it's quite disturbing. So things weren't that much different 20-30 years ago. In fact it was kinda worse? I totally get why people think furries are weird as hell.

The gist of it is that there have always been sexual nutcases in the fandom for some reason.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 16, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I watched this vid today and it's quite disturbing. So things weren't that much different 20-30 years ago. In fact it was kinda worse? I totally get why people think furries are weird as hell.
> 
> The gist of it is that there have always been sexual nutcases in the fandom for some reason.



There have been weird sexual interests since there have been people to have them.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 9, 2018)

There was a follow up video.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2018)

I was deeply confused by this. It was something like 40 minutes long? Very long to expect anybody who's not a furry to watch. Much of it was discussions of esoteric internet posts and decades-old convention antics that have limited relevance to what furries today are up to.
Many furries won't have any more knowledge of these things than outsiders.

So I got the impression that non-furries who watch this might skip through and see examples of disturbing behaviour, then conclude that's what furries are like. 


Just...what was this?

I was originally sent this video on discord, by somebody who knew I was a furry. In a sort of 'well well well, I knew you guys were hiding something' tone.
and I literally knew nothing about stuff like people placing bids for veiled sexual services at conventions _20 years ago_.


----------



## catscom (Sep 19, 2018)

Sorry should this be a reply touching on necro.  I haven't used a forum in years and am not up to date on modern etiquette like I'd like to be.
It's only 10 days but some cutoffs on modern platforms are short.  :')

That said, I enjoy this series of videos.  Frederik is a very well-articulated person who has taken multiple chances to correct mistakes in videos.  My body still turned a little cold in a mixture of disappointment or some kind of disgust when I saw this posted.  Usually these swing in either a palette of darks or lights, painting us as demons or misunderstood noble forest creatures.

My reaction was unfounded.  I enjoyed it as I do all of the DtRH videos.  Frederik handles subjects with a mostly impartial and matter-of-fact tone.  I bear no shame to admit that I learned a lot despite being an active fur for over a decade.  Of all documentaries, I'd say I enjoyed this one the most.
Furries have a long, complicated history.  You have to go forward and set the best example!



Fallowfox said:


> I was deeply confused by this. It was something like 40 minutes long? Very long to expect anybody who's not a furry to watch. Much of it was discussions of esoteric internet posts and decades-old convention antics that have limited relevance to what furries today are up to.
> Many furries won't have any more knowledge of these things than outsiders.
> 
> So I got the impression that non-furries who watch this might skip through and see examples of disturbing behaviour, then conclude that's what furries are like.
> ...



The purpose of DtRH is usually just to discuss certain topics in detail.  All of the videos are very long, and Frederik usually does a fair amount of research.  It wasn't necessarily made to cater to any audience, I think.  I certainly understand your confusion in regards to today's relevancy but for the purpose of the series it's not entirely relevant what's going on now.  :')

You could probably call me a fanatic and I wouldn't disagree though!  I'm very fond of these videos.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I was deeply confused by this. It was something like 40 minutes long? Very long to expect anybody who's not a furry to watch. Much of it was discussions of esoteric internet posts and decades-old convention antics that have limited relevance to what furries today are up to.
> Many furries won't have any more knowledge of these things than outsiders.
> 
> So I got the impression that non-furries who watch this might skip through and see examples of disturbing behaviour, then conclude that's what furries are like.
> ...



The whole point of his channel is to discuss esoteric/obscure/forgotten events, for example look at his Rajneeshpuram and TimeCube video, these used to be popular events/topics years ago online and offline but with the flow of time people just forgot about them.


----------

